
How big an opportunity is the external memory? - terpua
http://venturebeat.com/2008/08/01/how-big-an-opportunity-is-the-external-memory/
======
cousin_it
From the title I was kinda hoping for true external memory. Man, not space, is
the final frontier. I hope the Singularity will come due to enhanced human
intelligence, not AI. Are there any researchers working on making themselves
superintelligent? I wonder.

~~~
xlnt
First they'd need to have an idea of what intelligence is. At which point they
could probably write a simple AI anyway.

